# Forum was upgraded tonight!



## creativeforge (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi everyone,

First - wishing you all a decent holiday time with friends and family in whatever format you are allowed to. It's been a year and it's going to be another one soon.

Second - we have upgraded the forum tonight, and all features. Everything should be fine. IF you notice anything out of order let me know here.

1- You may find the *Attach files* option has changed, is. When you click on it, it will open as usual to upload your image. Once it is loaded in the bottom of the text editor, click on Insert. It will offer a choice between Thumbnail or Full image. Make your pick and there you go!














2- The second thing you may find has changed, is when you *PREVIEW your post: to return to the text* in order to continue writing or editing it, just click on PREVIEW again and it will return you to the text editor. I think it used to show two (2) screens, the text editor and preview on top of each other.

And now, a fitting traditional anthem... 




Cheers!

André


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2020)

Similar threads is new, too, right?


----------



## Kent (Dec 23, 2020)

I’m seeing double “thread starter” tags on mobile


----------



## Kent (Dec 23, 2020)

For example:


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 23, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Similar threads is new, too, right?


Yes, it looks like it. I didn't see that before either. 

KEEP? LOSE?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Yes, it looks like it. I didn't see that before either.
> 
> KEEP? LOSE?


Personally I’m not fond of it but if others say they find it useful I don’t object to it staying.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 23, 2020)

kmaster said:


> For example:




UGH! Gotta have to track this down.


jbuhler said:


> Personally I’m not fond of it but if others say they find it useful I don’t object to it staying.



I'll let Mike decide. But it is indeed useful to tie in with previous posts or threads discussing similar issues, so it could prove a valuable resource.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice! Good job!!!

Any way to give me (and others using IE) the option to do away with the 

*You are using an out of date browser. It may not display this or other websites correctly. You should upgrade or use an alternative browser.*

I mean, seeing the message once is fine, but I dont need to see it every time a forum page loads


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 23, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Nice! Good job!!!
> 
> Any way to give me (and others using IE) the option to do away with the
> 
> ...



Which browser are you using?


----------



## RonOrchComp (Dec 23, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Which browser are you using?



IE

I understand it's an old browser that isnt supported, but it still works - I am just looking to have the option to close that warning. Don't need to see it every time a forum page loads. Thanks


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 23, 2020)

Based on what it's showing for "Similar threads" to the few threads I tried, it's not very helpful. This thread, for instance, is recommending a couple Studio One threads, even though I don't see any relation. In my Sunset Strings thread, the "Similar Threads" are about Shreddage and a Chinese Guqin.

Seems like unnecessary clutter, so I think we can ditch it. ka00 has a nice idea about Member Compositions, but it's already easy enough to go to the Member Compositions forum for people interested in that, so I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 23, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Based on what it's showing for "Similar threads" to the few threads I tried, it's not very helpful. This thread, for instance, is recommending a couple Studio One threads, even though I don't see any relation. In my Sunset Strings thread, the "Similar Threads" are about Shreddage and a Chinese Guqin.
> 
> Seems like unnecessary clutter, so I think we can ditch it. ka00 has a nice idea about Member Compositions, but it's already easy enough to go to the Member Compositions forum for people interested in that, so I don't think it's necessary.



OK, I deleted it. I may take a bit for the cache to clear up.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 23, 2020)

kmaster said:


> For example:



Hi, OK can you check if you still see the green-eyed monster?


----------



## Kent (Dec 23, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Hi, OK can you check if you still see the green-eyed monster?


Don’t see doubles now—but I also don’t see _anything_ that indicates “OP”? I might be missing it though...


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 23, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Don’t see doubles now—but I also don’t see _anything_ that indicates “OP”? I might be missing it though...



Screenshot?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 23, 2020)

Thank you guys for pointing out issues. some work to do there. 
I will be back tomorrow to fix what else there is to fix. I need to let the cache clear from the server. I also contacted the theme developer, so I'll sleep on this for now. Keep pointing out the problems you encounter, that is very helpful! 

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 23, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> IE
> 
> I understand it's an old browser that isnt supported, but it still works - I am just looking to have the option to close that warning. Don't need to see it every time a forum page loads. Thanks



There is no option to close that warning, there may be a reason you need to upgrade your browser. HOWEVER, I have made a modification to the code, let me know if it changed anything?

Cheers!


----------



## Kent (Dec 23, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Screenshot?


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 24, 2020)

I think the ignore thread feature might be broken since the update. I had the 5-letter word thread ignored, but I see it again now. When I try to ignore it, I get an error message about already ignoring it. For me it's no big issue, but if I recall correclty @Polkasound mentioned using the ignore thread feature quite often to declutter the forum, and I bet a few others would be affected too.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 24, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I think the ignore thread feature might be broken since the update. I had the 5-letter word thread ignored, but I see it again now. When I try to ignore it, I get an error message about already ignoring it. For me it's no big issue, but if I recall correclty @Polkasound mentioned using the ignore thread feature quite often to declutter the forum, and I bet a few others would be affected too.



Sorry, but I can't replicate the error. Could you try to clear your cache, loging out will occur, then log back in and see if it fixes anything?

- are you on mobile or desktop?
- which browser?

Thanks!


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 24, 2020)

Hello,

since the update ignored threads aren't ignored any longer and can't be ignored.
I get this message, but the thread in question is still shown:






(p.s. i have to add that i never put people on an ignore list. However, sometimes there are threads that are predestinated to be annoying/time stealing etc, so i think it's a good thing to have the opportunity to ignore threads.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 24, 2020)

André,

Would you consider putting the emoji/smilies in the top menu, so it's not necessary to use the dropdown menu? 

Not a big deal, but I for one would appreciate it.

Thanks!

All the best,

Reid


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 24, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Hello,
> 
> since the update ignored threads aren't ignored any longer and can't be ignored.
> I get this message, but the thread in question is still shown:
> ...



I will look into his, have to contact the developer of that addon. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## SlHarder (Dec 24, 2020)

I don't see the Preview option when I'm posting a new message. Maybe it's hiding in plain sight?

I'm using Android 10" tablet and Chrome.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 24, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> I don't see the Preview option when I'm posting a new message. Maybe it's hiding in plain sight?
> 
> I'm using Android 10" tablet and Chrome.



Maybe this?


----------



## SlHarder (Dec 24, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Maybe this?


Ok, so it's sort of in constant Preview, I can work with that.

Another possible issue, I attempted to post a link to vi-control.net on Facebook forum and the link now returns "you must be logged in'. I've been able to do that successfully in the past. Fwiw.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 24, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I think the ignore thread feature might be broken since the update. I had the 5-letter word thread ignored, but I see it again now. When I try to ignore it, I get an error message about already ignoring it. For me it's no big issue, but if I recall correclty @Polkasound mentioned using the ignore thread feature quite often to declutter the forum, and I bet a few others would be affected too.



Yep, it broke. All of my ignored threads are showing, and I get an "Oops we ran into some problems; you've already ignored this content"error when I try to re-ignore them. I logged out, and logged back in. No change. I'm using Windows 10 and Firefox.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 24, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> Yep, it broke. All of my ignored threads are showing, and I get an "Oops we ran into some problems; you've already ignored this content"error when I try to re-ignore them. I logged out, and logged back in. No change. I'm using Windows 10 and Firefox.



Very unfortunate. I contacted the addon developer and waiting to hear back. then I'll take it from there to see that this is corrected.

Sorry for the inconvenience, 

Andre


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 24, 2020)

No problem. Thanks!


----------



## todo10 (Dec 24, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> Yep, it broke. All of my ignored threads are showing, and I get an "Oops we ran into some problems; you've already ignored this content"error when I try to re-ignore them. I logged out, and logged back in. No change. I'm using Windows 10 and Firefox.


Can you try to reproduce this issue again?


----------



## todo10 (Dec 24, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> I attempted to post a link to vi-control.net on Facebook forum and the link now returns "you must be logged in'.


What's the post/thread url?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi guys, Claudio is our master developer, he's here to help. Any info you can give him on your issue will be helpful. 

I'm going to be away for a few hours. It's been a very long night. 

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 24, 2020)

todo10 said:


> Can you try to reproduce this issue again?



Nope. My ignored threads seem to be out of sight now. Thanks!


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks! it works now


----------



## SlHarder (Dec 24, 2020)

todo10 said:


> What's the post/thread url?





https://vi-control.net/community/threads/hollywood-orch-diamond-134-06.103428/



When I paste this into Chrome address bar the link works.

When I pasted it into Facebook Virtual Orchestration (private group) the link returns "must be logged in" from vi-control site. Same is true when I posted as comment on my personal Facebook page.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 24, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> André,
> 
> Would you consider putting the emoji/smilies in the top menu, so it's not necessary to use the dropdown menu?
> 
> ...



You got it, Reid! Have a quiet blast over the holiday!

Andre


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2020)

The notifications (bell)seems a little flaky


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 24, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> The notifications (bell)seems a little flaky



OK, could you be a bit more specific?


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2020)

It seems intermittent,sometimes the notifications of new posts,replies etc.... aren’t showing up correctly other times it seems OK


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 24, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> You got it, Reid! Have a quiet blast over the holiday!
> 
> Andre


Thank you, Andre. 
Happy holidays to you too!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Thank you, Andre.
> Happy holidays to you too!


Those are some really strange looking dancing frogs!


----------



## RonOrchComp (Dec 24, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> There is no option to close that warning, there may be a reason you need to upgrade your browser. HOWEVER, I have made a modification to the code, let me know if it changed anything?
> 
> Cheers!



Now it doesn't work at all :/


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 24, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Now it doesn't work at all :/


If you would be so kind as clarifying? What doesn't work? The whole forum? Or when you try logging in?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 24, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> It seems intermittent,sometimes the notifications of new posts,replies etc.... aren’t showing up correctly other times it seems OK



Strange behavior. Can you be more specific? Think "library tech support."  Likewise, in order to replicate the errors you note, I need to know more. So it would greatly help me if you could for example tell me:

- desktop or mobile?
- what browser (Mac or PC)?
- is the page fully loaded when you notice that?
- is it permanently dysfunctional or does it flicker and then settles?
- can you provide a screenshot?

Thanks!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2020)

Opera(which might be the cause,it’s been a bit weird the last few months) on a Mac desktop


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 24, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Opera(which might be the cause,it’s been a bit weird the last few months) on a Mac desktop



Ah, thank you. That is helpful. Is it updated to latest version? 

Also if you could try something, like a different browser and see if it behaves the same way? If so then I can dig deeper. 

Regards,

Andre


----------



## RonOrchComp (Dec 25, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> If you would be so kind as clarifying? What doesn't work? The whole forum? Or when you try logging in?



The whole forum.


This page can’t be displayed

•Make sure the web address https://vi-control.net is correct.
•Look for the page with your search engine.
•Refresh the page in a few minutes.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 25, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Sorry, but I can't replicate the error. Could you try to clear your cache, loging out will occur, then log back in and see if it fixes anything?
> 
> - are you on mobile or desktop?
> - which browser?
> ...



It seems to be working again (I didn't do/change anything on my end). Thanks for the quick fix!


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 25, 2020)

Everytime I open or switch to a new page the notification bell turns red with the number 1 (as if I had a new notification) for a half second, then disappears..
Firefox 84.0.1


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 25, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> The whole forum.
> 
> 
> This page can’t be displayed
> ...




That is not good. Let's try these:

1- OK, I removed the modification I had made. Could you check now?

2- While you're there, could you try a different browser to see if the same issues show up? 

---

Barring that, it could be useful for you to update your browser to the latest version.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks Andre. Update IE? Not possible.

It still does not work in IE. Chrome is fine, however.


----------



## artomatic (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm on Chrome right now.
Only because VI on Safari is not working for me anymore. Everything is greyed out when attempting to post.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 26, 2020)

artomatic said:


> I'm on Chrome right now.
> Only because VI on Safari is not working for me anymore. Everything is greyed out when attempting to post.



Hi, could you try again and let me know if any changes occurred in Safari?


----------



## artomatic (Dec 26, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Hi, could you try again and let me know if any changes occurred in Safari?



No change. I'm responding from Safari but they're still greyed out.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 26, 2020)

artomatic said:


> No change. I'm responding from Safari but they're still greyed out.



OK, could you send me another screenshot? I'd like to see if the changes made are reflected. 

I'm going step by step, and researching in between.


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm on Firefox 68.11.0 on my mobile and Firefox 84.0.1 on the laptop.
1. on both machines the red counter next to the bell always shows an ever increasing number of alerts during the first one or two seconds before settling down on the actual number.
2. on my mobile the upper list of icons in the editor is greyed out and the icons don't respond (no bold, emoticons, etc...)

TIA


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 27, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> I'm on Firefox 68.11.0 on my mobile and Firefox 84.0.1 on the laptop.
> 1. on both machines the red counter next to the bell always shows an ever increasing number of alerts during the first one or two seconds before settling down on the actual number.
> 2. on my mobile the upper list of icons in the editor is greyed out and the icons don't respond (no bold, emoticons, etc...)
> 
> TIA


Hi, truly Not how it is supposed to work... The software devs have this morning responded to my inquiries and I will dive under the hood to tweak some things and hopefully fix this.

Thank you for your patience,

André


----------



## artomatic (Dec 27, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> OK, could you send me another screenshot? I'd like to see if the changes made are reflected.
> 
> I'm going step by step, and researching in between.



Okay, taken with Safari browser.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 27, 2020)

artomatic said:


> Okay, taken with Safari browser.


OK, so the toolbar icons are changed, but they are still greyed out. 

But you were able to write, and to insert an image, as these don't require further formatting. 

This is weird, though. 

The software now updated, we're working on updating the styles (themes). Maybe this will bring us a solution.

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

artomatic said:


> Okay, taken with Safari browser.


Hi artomatic,

Could you see now if there is any change? We updated the themes entirely, so I want to know if it affected your situation.


----------



## Kent (Dec 28, 2020)

Looks like we're missing the forum title image


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

Could you refresh the page? I can't reproduce that error.


----------



## Kent (Dec 28, 2020)

refresh is same issue. I'm on the latest Safari.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

kmaster said:


> refresh is same issue.


Which browser?


----------



## Kent (Dec 28, 2020)

it works with the latest Firefox, though.


----------



## Kent (Dec 28, 2020)

ah, now it's back to normal in Safari!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 28, 2020)

Andre, the History link has been replaced with Your Content.

If that's intentional, my opinion is that it's an extremely bad idea. It means you can only see threads that you've posted in, not ones you're interested in following the latest updates to.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 28, 2020)

Actually, it seems to be threads I've started.

History is the first thing I click on when I come here. My Content is unnecessary 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 28, 2020)

The alert bell blinks (showing false notification for a split second) whenever I refresh or move between pages. I'm using mobile chrome.
Also I think it used to be just next to the envelop icon, but now it's not. Is that part of a new layout?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Actually, it seems to be threads I've started.
> 
> History is the first thing I click on when I come here. My Content is unnecessary 99.9% of the time.


you are absolutely right, I restored the history link. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> The alert bell blinks (showing false notification for a split second) whenever I refresh or move between pages. I'm using mobile chrome.
> Also I think it used to be just next to the envelop icon, but now it's not. Is that part of a new layout?



I thought this was fixed... it used to do that on my end too, but no more, except on mobile. I'll have to track this down.

Yes, it's the updated themes. I could try to move it, as it was before. But the reason we have these issues is I have been hacking the themes to bend them to my will, and so we haven't updated them in 2 years or so. And now it is showing issues, just a matter of finding them out.


----------



## FinGael (Dec 28, 2020)

What happened to the light background/theme? i have a medical condition with my eyes/eyesight and the light theme was much easier for me to read and watch the forum.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 28, 2020)

My only concern is that the "similar thread" feature may inhibit people actually starting threads in favor of reviving threads that are years old. 

For example, I had a question started to type up a new topic, found a thread that was 2 years old and then just ended up bumping that thread with a "nod" to the thread stating that I just got "X" product and yeah, it's pretty good. 

I don't know if that's good or bad but maybe it saved a bunch of commotion like just a day or two ago there's a new 4 page thread talking about the same thing


----------



## todo10 (Dec 28, 2020)

FinGael said:


> What happened to the light background/theme? i have a medical condition with my eyes/eyesight and the light theme was much easier for me to read and watch the forum.


Does the switch work for you?


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi there,

Hopefuly, this is the right thread and this will be useful 

When hovering over an mp3 file posted by a member, such as myself, a View count appears. I have posted a file, people have listened to it and given feedback, but the view count still displays as zero. Is there simply a delay before it being refreshed, or is it a bug?






What string library can do this??


I’m having a hard time getting my string libraries do the kind of back and forth strings as in this piece from the Babel soundtrack : Anyone having any good suggestions on strings libraries that can do these kind og legatos? I’m thinking that maybe some of the good solo libraries can pull it...




vi-control.net





Cheers


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2020)

On iOS safari the title for the first thread is not appearing when the new “what’s new” button is pushed.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

FinGael said:


> What happened to the light background/theme? i have a medical condition with my eyes/eyesight and the light theme was much easier for me to read and watch the forum.



Hi, you can use the toggle button beside your member name on the very top right. (when you're in the Dark theme, it will show a light bulb icon, and yo're in the Light theme it will show a moon crescent).

Or you could set it up this way too. I made a shot screen capture for you.


View attachment select-background.mp4


Hope this helps!

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> On iOS safari the title for the first thread is not appearing when the new “what’s new” button is pushed.


Right, this used to happen. I will look for the fix. 

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> On iOS safari the title for the first thread is not appearing when the new “what’s new” button is pushed.


Right, this used to happen.


Mikro93 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hopefuly, this is the right thread and this will be useful
> 
> ...



Could you tell me, what method did you use to insert that mp3 file?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> On iOS safari the title for the first thread is not appearing when the new “what’s new” button is pushed.



Hi, can you refresh your page a few times and see if you can see the title now?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Hi, can you refresh your page a few times and see if you can see the title now?


Yes, it’s working now, but the “what’s new” functionality on the pop up ribbon at the bottom is not the same as the what’s new with the Star available through the drop down menu on the left. I prefer the functionality of the one with the star and that’s the one that used to be in the pop up ribbon.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> The alert bell blinks (showing false notification for a split second) whenever I refresh or move between pages. I'm using mobile chrome.
> Also I think it used to be just next to the envelop icon, but now it's not. Is that part of a new layout?



Hi could you try this, please? Once you have done this, it should not show you other alerts, unless you decide to mark one of them UNREAD. Then the software will do that flicker.

View attachment clear-alerts.mp4


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 28, 2020)

New Fonts whoah check it out. Zimmy Zamm​


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> New Fonts whoah check it out. Zimmy Zamm​


Might have to put some toys away...


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Hi, can you refresh your page a few times and see if you can see the title now?


It’s back.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> It’s back.



The problem is back? This is unsettling... You refreshed?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> The problem is back? This is unsettling... You refreshed?


I refreshed to the point it wasn’t happening and then was off doing other things and when I came back it was back as well. Let me try another refresh.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I refreshed to the point it wasn’t happening and then was off doing other things and when I came back it was back as well. Let me try another refresh.


Could you do me a favor and test this on the LIGHT theme as well?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Hi, can you refresh your page a few times and see if you can see the title now?


I refreshed again before getting this message and now it’s back to normal. But I’ll check light theme if I have the issue again.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I refreshed again before getting this message and now it’s back to normal. But I’ll check light theme if I have the issue again.


So it happened again. I shifted to light mode and the problem persisted until I did another refresh.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 28, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> So it happened again. I shifted to light mode and the problem persisted until I did another refresh.


OK, please keep an eye on this because I can't reproduce that here. Something could be wrong with the caching system. Sorry about that.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 28, 2020)

I’ve got that issue too, on safari on iOS 14.3, not a fan of the notification on the far right but is what it is


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 28, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Could you tell me, what method did you use to insert that mp3 file?


Yes, I used the "Attach files" button


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 29, 2020)

Update: the counter has increased to 2, but I know 4 people have listened to it


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> Update: the counter has increased to 2, but I know 4 people have listened to it


After looking into it, I got the response that it is a cache issue. So it takes time to refresh the numbers. I'm not really satisfied with this, in my opinion it should be done quicker, but I can't force server issues, so I apologize. I will try a few things and see if I find a different option. Posts views and responses seem to be automatically tabulated, so I wonder why not this? Short answer is that it is a plugin that is added to the forum in order to facilitate this kind of process (posting an mp3). I'll see if there is a built-in way to do so, but I make no promise.

Hope this helps,

Andre


----------



## FinGael (Dec 29, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Hi, you can use the toggle button beside your member name on the very top right. (when you're in the Dark theme, it will show a light bulb icon, and yo're in the Light theme it will show a moon crescent).
> 
> Or you could set it up this way too. I made a shot screen capture for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you @creativeforge and @todo10

For some reason I could not change it back to the light theme, but it works now. All is well.


----------



## Henu (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm not really fond of the huge "PLEASE REGISTER"- nag screen on top of the forum when I browse with a non-logged device. I tend to visit the forum many times a day quickly via phone, tablet and another computer(s) and don't bother to log in for a quick glimpse 5+ times a day.

Could it be possible to at least be able to close/ remove manually after seeing it? Many other forums offer that sort of option, which is in my opinion the best of both worlds for both the forum and the end-user.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2020)

Henu said:


> I'm not really fond of the huge "PLEASE REGISTER"- nag screen on top of the forum when I browse with a non-logged device. I tend to visit the forum many times a day quickly via phone, tablet and another computer(s) and don't bother to log in for a quick glimpse 5+ times a day.
> 
> Could it be possible to at least be able to close/ remove manually after seeing it? Many other forums offer that sort of option, which is in my opinion the best of both worlds for both the forum and the end-user.


Yes, I was debating if it was useful for visitors, but I didn't think of members visiting as "guests." What does it look like now?


----------



## Kent (Dec 29, 2020)

alerts icon is now oddly center-ish in Safari


.... and Firefox


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2020)

ka00 said:


> I seem to have lost my freakishly addictive “what’s new” refresh button that used to be on the top nav bar.
> 
> Also, not pictured, but I too do not see the text for the title of the first thread in the list. Used to only happen with the light theme, but since the forum upgrade, it’s happening with both themes. More specifically, it started happening yesterday.


Still going through these, thanks for pointing them out.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 29, 2020)

To add to your list I have two requests, somewhat related:






Can we make this into a game where you slide the tiles around in the box to make words?

Also do you think it is possible to get more vowels to join the forum?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2020)

chillbot said:


> To add to your list I have two requests, somewhat related:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love how you think.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2020)

kmaster said:


> alerts icon is now oddly center-ish in Safari
> 
> 
> .... and Firefox


Look again?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2020)

ka00 said:


> I seem to have lost my freakishly addictive “what’s new” refresh button that used to be on the top nav bar.
> 
> Also, not pictured, but I too do not see the text for the title of the first thread in the list. Used to only happen with the light theme, but since the forum upgrade, it’s happening with both themes. More specifically, it started happening yesterday.



It's back, yeah?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2020)

ka00 said:


> The button is back. Thank you!
> 
> The first thread title in the list of threads is still missing though.


Can you try again?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2020)

ka00 said:


> It's working now! Thanks, creativeforge!


Good to know! Can you check this on the LIGHT theme now? I'd like to know it's not going to show again. Thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2020)

ka00 said:


> The disappearing title issue seems to be randomly coming back on either theme. When I close the browser tab and load vi control again, the first title shows. When I click into a thread and then go back out again to the thread list, the first title disappears again. Weird.


I just increased the cache clearing frequency to try and see if it does anything. If you could report at the end of the day or tomorrow if this issue came back or not, I'd appreciate.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> How do you make these changes, is it Javascript, Python or something else?
> It’s rather cool you can customize things / add improvements.
> The new way to use quote is nice etc.



It depends on the feature to be modified. Some are options selectors, but a lot of them are done via code modifications. The forum software is developed by brainies! Glad you like the results.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> You can make the Watched Threads page a bit simpler if you want btw.
> 
> At the top there’s a button labelled “Manage watched threads”. This is for handling all watched threads at the same time, and clicking on it opens a menu with two options: “Disable email notification” and “Stop watching threads”.
> 
> ...



Not a bad idea, let me process this with the themes developers to see what is possible.

Regards,

Andre


----------



## ShikiSuen (Dec 29, 2020)

Could you please allow users to use the XenForo factory default theme? (or the one I suggested you people to use before, just that these don't have to be the default settings but user-selectable.)

The Uniform Light / Dark mode looks really not that comfortable.

Or you can create sub-themes of these two Uniform themes with Helvetica Neue enabled for all font settings instead:


```
@media (min-width: 651px) {.message-cell.message-cell--user {background: #f6f6f6 !important;border-right: 1px solid #d9d9d9 !important;;}}
.message-body {font-family: Helvetica Neue, sans-serif;}
html {font-weight: 400; font-family: Helvetica Neue, sans-serif}
```


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 30, 2020)

ShikiSuen said:


> Could you please allow users to use the XenForo factory default theme? (or the one I suggested you people to use before, just that these don't have to be the default settings but user-selectable.)
> 
> The Uniform Light / Dark mode looks really not that comfortable.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thank you for the offer, and suggestions. However we are going to be staying with the brand we have and know right now. 

All the best,

Andre


----------



## Pablocrespo (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi, first of all thanks for all this hard work.

I´ve noticed that the latest post at the bottom in mobile was replaced by what´s new, which has a different behaviour (I think) can we get an option to have the latest post back as a button down there?


----------



## Henu (Dec 30, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Yes, I was debating if it was useful for visitors, but I didn't think of members visiting as "guests." What does it look like now?


Still the same! Should it, or did you do something?


----------



## ShikiSuen (Dec 31, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the offer, and suggestions. However we are going to be staying with the brand we have and know right now.
> 
> ...


Then could you please ditch the Verdana font for messages?
Helvetica Neue looks far more better. Verdana shows the small case "i" like an "l":


​Also, the weight of the regular fonts will look better if being set as 400 in lieu of 300.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2020)

ka00 said:


> Hey creativeforge, I still have the issue on mobile. I’ve restarted my phone, refreshed the page, toggled between themes. Still have the issue. What I see is that the the first thread title in the list actually loads fine for a tiny split second and then as soon as the full page finishes loading, the title for the first thread disappears.


I've moved the Alert Bell where it used to be.


Henu said:


> Still the same! Should it, or did you do something?


Check now?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2020)

ShikiSuen said:


> Then could you please ditch the Verdana font for messages?
> Helvetica Neue looks far more better. Verdana shows the small case "i" like an "l":
> 
> 
> ​Also, the weight of the regular fonts will look better if being set as 400 in lieu of 300.


*OK, so I tested this.* 

Here is Verdana, at 300, normal text.






Here is Helvetica Neue, at 400, normal text.






1- Verdana is clearer to read, not compressed.
2- The small case "i" does not look like an "I".
3- Increasing the weight to 400 is not making a positive difference.

So, I don't know where you tested this to find it better? 

The choice for Verdana was made after testing a number of fonts for clarity for everyone, including people with affected vision. So for now we will not make a change as it has no visible advantage.

Hope this helps, sorry if this is inconvenient for you.

Regards,

Andre


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 31, 2020)

ShikiSuen said:


> Then could you please ditch the Verdana font for messages?
> Helvetica Neue looks far more better. Verdana shows the small case "i" like an "l":
> 
> 
> ​Also, the weight of the regular fonts will look better if being set as 400 in lieu of 300.


@ShikiSuen

have you thought about trying standup comedy or maybe taking up a new hobby?

Seriously...................


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @ShikiSuen
> 
> have you thought about trying standup comedy or maybe taking up a new hobby?
> 
> Seriously...................


It's OK, he has a right to suggest, maybe it would have been positive, but nope. Not sure what screen he uses either if it's desktop or mobile, could make a difference for him.

It was not the craziest request I received.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 31, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> It's OK, he has a right to suggest, maybe it would have been positive, but nope. Not sure what screen he uses either if it's desktop or mobile, could make a difference for him.
> 
> It was not the craziest request I received.


You are a Saint 👍


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> You are a Saint 👍


Just learning to be human, is all... and it's hit and miss.


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 31, 2020)

Have you guys changed the font?


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Have you guys changed the font?


I tested a member's suggestion, but reverted to the one we had before. If it isn't back, try refreshing your page a couple times?


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 31, 2020)

Oh, now it's fixed, thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2020)

ka00 said:


> This and the first thread title issue issue seem to be fixed now. Thank you!


 My suspicion is these two issues were somehow related. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Henu (Dec 31, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Check now?


Works! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 31, 2020)

ShikiSuen said:


> Then could you please ditch the Verdana font for messages?
> Helvetica Neue looks far more better. Verdana shows the small case "i" like an "l":
> 
> 
> ​Also, the weight of the regular fonts will look better if being set as 400 in lieu of 300.


You can use a plugin like Stylus to use whatever font you prefer on this site, with a bit of CSS (cascading style sheets, not Cinematic Studio Strings lol).


```
.bbWrapper {
  font-family: 'Helvetica Neue';
  font-weight: 400;
}
```


----------



## ShikiSuen (Jan 1, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> *OK, so I tested this.*
> 
> Here is Verdana, at 300, normal text.
> 
> ...


That's not what Verdana really looks like authentically.
What you have seen through your computer is how Verdana gets rendered with ClearType hinting instructions (which is totally not used on macOS and iOS).

Considering both your preference of ClearType Verdana and the better looking of Helvetica Neue on macOS (but not available on Windows), you can write CSS font fallback sequence which begins with: "font-family: Helvetica Neue, Verdana, ...."

*This will let the theme use Verdana on Windows*, unless a hacked version of Helvetica Neue is manually installed. Since Helvetica Neue is the first font in the sequence, it has the most priority on macOS. Still, Verdana only looks acceptable on Windows through instructed ClearType rendering.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 1, 2021)

ShikiSuen said:


> That's not what Verdana really looks like authentically.
> What you have seen through your computer is how Verdana gets rendered with ClearType hinting instructions (which is totally not used on macOS and iOS).
> 
> Considering both your preference of ClearType Verdana and the better looking of Helvetica Neue on macOS (but not available on Windows), you can write CSS font fallback sequence which begins with: "font-family: Helvetica Neue, Verdana, ...."
> ...


Hi, there will be no changes made to the fonts. Please stop insisting? 

Regards,

Andre


----------



## ShikiSuen (Jan 1, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Hi, there will be no changes made to the fonts. Please stop insisting?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Andre


Then please enable the XenForo factory default theme as a user-choosable theme, *just like what you did prior to upgrading from XF 2.1 to 2.2*.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 1, 2021)

ShikiSuen said:


> Then please enable the XenForo factory default theme as a user-choosable theme, *just like what you did prior to upgrading from XF 2.1 to 2.2*.


At this point there are no plans to do so. I'm sorry.

EDIT: but I will ask.


----------



## ShikiSuen (Jan 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @ShikiSuen
> 
> have you thought about trying standup comedy or maybe taking up a new hobby?
> 
> Seriously...................


As one of my way of entertainment, I crafted the CSCN Anniversary theme for XenForo 2.2 but the admin here does not want any link of that be posted here.

Beware that it appears that the admin only cares about his reading comfort on Windows (similar to the previous US president who is careless about global warming). My motivation of asking him to change the font for non-Windows operating systems is that Verdana is functionally terrible on these non-Windows platforms. It even looks bigger than its ideal size in its each current font-size, comparing to how it looks like on Windows. // *BTW, Verdana Pro is better than Verdana and is available (free) for Windows 10 users, and it does look better on macOS, too*: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/verdana-pro/9n8d67vhhdc2

My major is composition, but my maniac hobby is typography (mixing texts of English, Chinese, and Japanese). I crafted all of my final Music History papers in LaTeX only, comparing those who can only use MS Word on Windows to generate giant-size PDF files and non-standard symbols of ♯s and ♭s (LaTeX can deal with them really well).



creativeforge said:


> At this point there are no plans to do so. I'm sorry.


Nevermind. I just found Stylus plugin (much much better than the Stylish plugin I tried before). Stylus synchronizes my CSS settings across my computers, and its performance impact is small.


----------



## ShikiSuen (Jan 1, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> EDIT: but I will ask.


Thanks. I appreciate it. I'll wait for your good news.
================
Replying to #145:

I wasn't meant to personally attack you. Your statement here proved me that I did a wrong assumption to your reasonings.

I am afraid that this conversation needs to be shifted to XenForo official forum:








Could anyone of XF devs please answer me why Verdana is deprecated as the main article font since XenForo 1?


I personally think that switching off Verdana (and use other sans-serif fonts instead) is a good decision. But I want to hear voices from official devs that why Verdana is not considered by them. Maybe they have different reasons, but it worths being heard. Informations in this thread will be...




xenforo.com




=================
Update:
Case settled at XenForo official forum.
I again apologize here for my disrespect in this thread.
Thanks to @creativeforge for his accommodation, and I respect his final decision.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 1, 2021)

ShikiSuen said:


> Beware that it appears that the admin only cares about his reading comfort on Windows (similar to the previous US president who is careless about global warming). My motivation of asking him to change the font for non-Windows operating systems is that Verdana is functionally terrible on these non-Windows platforms.


Really, now.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 1, 2021)

ShikiSuen said:


> As one of my way of entertainment, I crafted the CSCN Anniversary theme for XenForo 2.2 but the admin here does not want any link of that be posted here.
> 
> Beware that it appears that the admin only cares about his reading comfort on Windows (similar to the previous US president who is careless about global warming). My motivation of asking him to change the font for non-Windows operating systems is that Verdana is functionally terrible on these non-Windows platforms. It even looks bigger than its ideal size in its each current font-size, comparing to how it looks like on Windows. // *BTW, Verdana Pro is better than Verdana and is available (free) for Windows 10 users, and it does look better on macOS, too*: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/verdana-pro/9n8d67vhhdc2
> 
> ...


I have referred your post and its content to the forum's moderators. I'm tech support, and this just got out of hands. I have treated you with respect and been patiently replying. I am not to blame if you cannot take NO for an answer. Personal attacks and insults are out of line and so this conversation is over for me. 

Regards,

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 1, 2021)

Seeing that Windows does not recognize the font Helvetica Neue but MacOS does, and that Windows recognizes Verdana, which the forum has always used, I have implemented a compromise where MacOS will now see Helvetica Neue as the main font but Windows will continue using the same font as before, Verdana. 

Let me know if anyone notices a degradation in the quality of the fonts, if the text is harder or easier to read on MacOS (and IOS too, I guess) . 

Regards,

Andre


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi! I'm on MacOS, the font has changed, and it is ok, however I prefer the old text as it is less dense. This is ok though. Is it possible to make an option to choose the font? Thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 1, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Hi! I'm on MacOS, the font has changed, and it is ok, however I prefer the old text as it is less dense. This is ok though. Is it possible to make an option to choose the font? Thanks!


Thank you, I guess no changes will be implemented at this point. It will remain Verdana, and it will be left to each individual to use any extension they want to make fonts changes, or hack their own browsers. 

Good night (9:12am, been up all night). 

Happy 2021!

Andre


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 1, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Seeing that Windows does not recognize the font Helvetica Neue but MacOS does, and that Windows recognizes Verdana, which the forum has always used, I have implemented a compromise where MacOS will now see Helvetica Neue as the main font but Windows will continue using the same font as before, Verdana.





creativeforge said:


> Thank you, I guess no changes will be implemented at this point. It will remain Verdana, and it will be left to each individual to use any extension they want to make fonts changes, or hack their own browsers.



So was this changed, then reverted back to the original? Because as of right now, Verdana is still the default font for me on MacOS after disabling any custom tweaks and clearing my browser cache to ensure I get a fresh copy of the CSS.

(It doesn't really matter to me, since I make a few tweaks to almost every website that I visit regularly, to use whatever fonts/spacing/etc I think looks best.)


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 1, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> So was this changed, then reverted back to the original? Because as of right now, Verdana is still the default font for me on MacOS after disabling any custom tweaks and clearing my browser cache to ensure I get a fresh copy of the CSS.
> 
> (It doesn't really matter to me, since I make a few tweaks to almost every website that I visit regularly, to use whatever fonts/spacing/etc I think looks best.)


Yes, before you refresh again, and without using any external tweaks, could you take a screenshot of what you see? 

Then please refresh a few times and take a screenshot again, so we can see what you see?

Thank you,

Andre


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 1, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Yes, before you refresh again, and without using any external tweaks, could you take a screenshot of what you see?
> 
> Then please refresh a few times and take a screenshot again, so we can see what you see?
> 
> ...


It starting showing up as Helvetica Neue a few minutes after I posted. It probably just took a little while for the changes to propagate to all the servers which host the forum. At the time I posted my earlier message, pulling a fresh copy of the CSS from a 'clean' browser still had the font-family for the message-body class as "Verdana, Arial, sans-serif". Now it is "'Helvetica Neue',Verdana,sans-serif".


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 1, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> It starting showing up as Helvetica Neue a few minutes after I posted. It probably just took a little while for the changes to propagate to all the servers which host the forum. At the time I posted my earlier message, pulling a fresh copy of the CSS from a 'clean' browser still had the font-family for the message-body class as "Verdana, Arial, sans-serif". Now it is "'Helvetica Neue',Verdana,sans-serif".


OK, and is it a noticeable and positive improvement?


----------



## Kent (Jan 1, 2021)

I think it’s definitely cleaner on my iPhone


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 1, 2021)

kmaster said:


> I think it’s definitely cleaner on my iPhone


I need evidence, can you take a screenshot?


----------



## Kent (Jan 1, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> I need evidence, can you take a screenshot?


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 1, 2021)

ka00 said:


> It does feel a tad smaller than optimal in iOS on my iPhone. Is there a sizing option anywhere in the preferences?


Can you send me a screenshot of what you see?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jan 1, 2021)

From my 5K iMac (temporarily set back to Verdana, so it looks like it does before the change):






And with the updated/current CSS, with Helvetica Neue:


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 1, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> From my 5K iMac (temporarily set back to Verdana, so it looks like it does before the change):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, on more try and that's it. Helvetica Neue needs to be probably 2 points bigger than Verdana to have the same clarity. Refresh you page and could you send me a new screenshot?


----------



## markleake (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm on an Android tablet using Chrome. The main font has gotten a few points bigger for me, and looks more spaced out. Doesn't look all that great.


----------



## yiph2 (Jan 1, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> OK, on more try and that's it. Helvetica Neue needs to be probably 2 points bigger than Verdana to have the same clarity. Refresh you page and could you send me a new screenshot?


It's still Verdana now. (Please don't change it  )


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 1, 2021)

markleake said:


> I'm on an Android tablet using Chrome. The main font has gotten a few points bigger for me, and looks more spaced out. Doesn't look all that great.


Yep, so here is the thing - there is one (1) setting for all the fonts I'd pick. If I increase the size of Helvetica Neue to make it cleaner, it increases Verdana and it's too large. 

Sorry but this is the end of the experiment.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jan 3, 2021)

I’m on Firefox on iPad, and every time I move between Tabs (Latest Posts, Watched Threads etc.) the alerts bell flashes briefly with the number 113 in red?


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 3, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> I’m on Firefox on iPad, and every time I move between Tabs (Latest Posts, Watched Threads etc.) the alerts bell flashes briefly with the number 113 in red?


Hi Leslie,

Not sure what it could look like n the iPad, but see if this solution could work for you?






Forum was upgraded tonight!


Hi, can you refresh your page a few times and see if you can see the title now? Yes, it’s working now, but the “what’s new” functionality on the pop up ribbon at the bottom is not the same as the what’s new with the Star available through the drop down menu on the left. I prefer the...




vi-control.net





Andre


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jan 3, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Leslie,
> 
> Not sure what it could look like n the iPad, but see if this solution could work for you?
> 
> ...


Thanks Andre, that solution seems to have fixed it!


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 17, 2021)

Still having a couple problems with editing posts on my Android phablet (Android 7/Firefox 84.1.4).
- most of the time I get a quotation frame on top of my posts, even when I'm not quoting anything
- can't upload images from the phone's memory anymore, no matter if I'm using the mobile or desktop site in Firefox or Android Chrome.

No such issues in other forums or when posting from my PC (Firefox/Windows 8.1.).

TIA!


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 17, 2021)

cloudbuster said:


> Still having a couple problems with editing posts on my Android phablet (Android 7/Firefox 84.1.4).
> - most of the time I get a quotation frame on top of my posts, even when I'm not quoting anything
> - can't upload images from the phone's memory anymore, no matter if I'm using the mobile or desktop site in Firefox or Android Chrome.
> 
> ...


Can you share screenshots?


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 18, 2021)

It looks just like the standard frame around quotes but without any text.
Edit: as I'm typing this the frame appears in the editor window, pretty much like in any post that contain quotes but after posting it doesn't show up in my post anymore. Anyway if I press the edit button to edit my post the editor opens and the frame shows up again in the editor (text entry) window.


----------

